# billy jack



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 15, 2003)

I just read that k reeves sighned on to new a remake of billy jack.
I think if they do a great job with this it could lead to a rebirth of the kung fu flick!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 16, 2003)

Billy Jack was never about the Hapkido. The Hapkido was hook for guys like me to either want to learn more about Hapkido and go train, which I've done, or look around and watch the whole movie to understand the deeper meaning of it. I have it on DVD and have yet to see it all the way through. But I've seen the fightscene forward and backward frame by frame. "I'm gonna take this left foot....." HEHE! And with the way Tom Laughligns mind works these days I'd be intersted to see how it comes out, if at all


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

I want to tape some of the Billy Jack movies for my son next time they're on!


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 20, 2003)

Yeah, why not. Tom Mclaughlin kept showing up at the University of Colorado in the 70s and early80s, doing seminars/lectures on Indian culture and Jungian psychology...personally, I began to suspect that he actually WAS Carlos Casteneda...

It's guys like this that give radical change a bad name.

On the other hand, remember Paul Simon as Billy Jack on Saturday Night Live, holding up a triple-decker ice cream cone and saying, "That's vanilla , strawberry and chocolaate, for white, red and black all standing together," then all the students raised their cones and marched out, fists held high?

It's crap like, "Billy Jack," that makes me respect the Carloses--both Tommy and Wendy...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I want to tape some of the Billy Jack movies for my son next time they're on! *



Why not get the tapes or DVD...used ?? 

Billy Jack now that I think about it was my first exposure to any-type of MA. Later I saw Chinese Connection with Bruce Lee.  
The fight scenes are what made the movie(s) I think rather the story line. But that's just me. 

But a remake? Awww man! Por que?? :soapbox:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2003)

I'm not sure we'd watch them more than once, and they do come on from time to time.


----------



## Doc (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> * "I'm gonna take this left foot....." HEHE!  *



As a side note, Han broke the stuntmans jaw with that kick.


----------



## lonekimono (Nov 29, 2003)

after that movie they had the next one (i like this one better)
the trial of billy jack and Han was helping him in the movie untill the end when he got shot.
but i really like the billy jack movies well wait a min 
there was one that i did not like the frist one 
" the born losers" i don't know if that 's the right name??
i think it is, well anyway the jack movies were better (and this is just me) then the lee movies but not enter the dragon(american made):asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 29, 2003)

yeah...I'm sorry that I know this...but McLaughlin first did a biker movie, 
"Born Losers," that introduced the character...and after, "The Trial of Billy Jack," in which I believe he ended all war forever, fed the hungry all across the world, and left behind a really great recipie for dip, there was, "The Master Gunfighter," in which, if memory serves, he ran about with a six-gun and a katana...


----------



## Doc (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *yeah...I'm sorry that I know this...but McLaughlin first did a biker movie,
> "Born Losers," that introduced the character...and after, "The Trial of Billy Jack," in which I believe he ended all war forever, fed the hungry all across the world, and left behind a really great recipie for dip, there was, "The Master Gunfighter," in which, if memory serves, he ran about with a six-gun and a katana... *



I see you know your movie stuff as well sir. There was another "Billy jack" movie called, "Billy Jack Goes To Washington." I was lucky enough to see it in a private studio screening. This movie was a direct re-make of Jimmy Stewarts classic, "Mr. Smith Goes To Washington" with a scene for scene re-shoot, including the famous "filabuster" sequence. The movie saw limited release and died relatively quickly because it was sans martial arts. After all a "Billy Jack" movie with no kicks? Although audiences passed on it, and didn't think it was that bad. of course it didn't live up to its source material but still entertaining. Heard at the screening: "You're no Jimmy Stewart Tom." Everybody laughed.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *As a side note, Han broke the stuntmans jaw with that kick. *



That's dedication!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 11, 2003)

Billy Jack apparel is sure selling big in a couple of the MA suppliers catalogues.

I know a few who want to get a pair of the jeans,  They do look good to kick in.


----------



## jwreck (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh the horror!! WHY KEANU REEVES!! That guy is only good at acting stoned (ala Bill and Ted)! He sucks! If they used somebody else I might would see it.


----------



## Seig (Dec 17, 2003)

I might give it a chance.  I am not a Keanu Reeves fan, however he does great at the burn out thing.  In the original Billy Jack, they describe him early on as "shell shocked", he might be able to pull it off.  I hope they do not do a scene by scene remake without updating some of it.  The acting in the original was quite bad on the whole.  It is in my DVD collection because it was the original release of Billy Jack when it hit the big screen that brought alive my love for martial arts.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2003)

Knowing Hollywood they probably will do a scene by scene remake of the movie BUT they WILL update it. Compare "To Be Or Not To Be" by Jack Benny and Mel Brooks (respectfully). Brooks version is scene for scene but changed a bit to keep with the times. 

It'll be interesting to say the least. 

My :soapbox: is why does Hollywood feel the need to remake great movies to begin with?? There are thousands upon thousands of books on the shelves of stores, libraries, etc. and they can't find a new or old one to make a great movie from? 

What next? A remake of Enter The Dragon? Oh shoot me now! 


Watch! I betcha ya'll that ten years from now they'll do a remake of Lord Of the Rings, Titanic, Matrix and Terminator movies


----------

